# Saisonstart im RADON Center BONN am 2.4.



## Radon-Bikes (29. März 2011)

Am Samstag, den 2.4. begrüßen wir im Radon Center Bonn den Frühling mit sagenhaften Angeboten bei Rädern, Zubehör und Bekleidung...die Fahrt nach Bonn lohnt sich!!!


----------



## PeterC13 (30. März 2011)

Also die für mich interessanten Slides sind ja noch garnicht lieferbar, oder kann man die zu einem günstigeren Kurs (z.B. 20%  Rabatt) bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

